# █◄ طريقة النسخ إلى السيدي ( Cd) دون إستعمال أي برنامج ►█



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

*اليوم أتيت إليكم بطريقة ستسمح لكم بالنسخ إلى السيدي ( CD) دون إستعمال أي برنامج*
أولا

إضغط بالزر الأيمن على الناسخ ( Graveur ) بتاعك

ثم على  Propriété





ثم تظهر نافذة ننقر فيها على Enregistrement



ثم تظهر نافذة مهمة نعين فيها كل من :

- Activer

- مكان تسجيل الملفات المؤقتة 

- سرعة النسخ

- طريقة إخراج السيدي



ثانيا

نفوم بنقل الملفات المرد نسخها إلى الناسخ ( Graveur)

وذالك بطريقتين 

الطريقة الأولى

نقوم بعملية نسخ/لصق  ( Copier/Coller)

نقوم بنقل الملف المراد نسخه إلى السيدي



ثم نقوم بالصق في الناسخ ( Coller )

الطريقة الثانية 

ننقر بالزر الأيمن على الملف المراد نسخه ثم على  Envoyer Vers 

أنقر على الناسخ بتاعك



بعد ذالك ندخل إلى الناسخ ( Graveur) وسنجد الملفات التي نقلناها

بعد التأكد منها ننقر على  Graver crs fichier sur le CD_ROM 



بعد الضغط على   Graver crs fichier sur le CD_ROM 

ستظهر هذه النافذة التي نكتب فيها إسم للسيدي ثم نضغط على Suivant



ثم يبدأ النسخ إلى السيدي



بعد إنهاء العملية ستظهر هذه النافذة التي تأكد بأن عملية النسخ تمت بنجاح



إنتهى الشرح

أرجو أن يعجبكم النوضوع

تحياتي
:yahoo:


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

*والله حرام يا ناس كل التعب داه ولا كلمة شكر*


----------



## jim_halim (11 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر يا زعيم .. 

تصدق إني مكنتش أعرف أن الموضوع ده ممكن من غير برنامج نسخ ..ً 

شكراً ليك ..


----------



## sherifmekahel (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ايها الحبيب


----------



## النسر الدهبي (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكم


----------



## المجــــــــازف (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا على البرنامج


----------



## النسر الدهبي (22 فبراير 2007)

> المشاركة الخاصة التي كانت بي المجــــــــازف
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا على البرنامج


*اخي هدا ليس برنامج هده طريقة فقط واتمنى ان تكون فهمت الموضوع*


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## النسر الدهبي (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الرودود الحلوى


----------



## النسر الدهبي (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: █◄ طريقة النسخ إلى السيدي ( Cd) دون إستعمال أي برنامج ►█*

وبنكم ياشبــــاب


----------



## jojo_josiph (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: █◄ طريقة النسخ إلى السيدي ( Cd) دون إستعمال أي برنامج ►█*

موضوع ممتاز  متشكر جداا يانسر على المجهود العظيم دا​


----------



## stars_29 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: █◄ طريقة النسخ إلى السيدي ( Cd) دون إستعمال أي برنامج ►█*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم شكرا اخي الكريم على الموضوع القيم والسلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى و بركاته


----------



## ابنة المخلص (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: █◄ طريقة النسخ إلى السيدي ( Cd) دون إستعمال أي برنامج ►█*

مرسي كتير الك اخي ... بس لو في عندك طريقة يتم فيها الحدف من السي دي ؟؟ بكون مشكورة كتير 

سلام


----------



## JESUS LORD (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: █◄ طريقة النسخ إلى السيدي ( Cd) دون إستعمال أي برنامج ►█*



النسر الدهبي قال:


> شكرا على الرودود الحلوى



دا انت إللي احلي :ab4:


----------



## KOKO333 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: █◄ طريقة النسخ إلى السيدي ( Cd) دون إستعمال أي برنامج ►█*

اشكرك جدا اخى الحبيب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك :love45::love45::love45:


----------

